# Transformation photos ... SHOCKING!



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay ive plucked up the guts to post a very OLD BAD HORRID photo of myself, so you can really see the difference ..

Transformation?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

reps that is amazing much respect for ya

must of worked very hard to achieve this loss should eb really proud


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well you should be VERY pleased with yourself, well done..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

1st off. Reps for putting the old pic up

Secondly. Wow.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd say so! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

not to be a typical male but your freakin hot!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Super transformation well done.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd imagine keeping it off is gonna be the real battle.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Good work. Which gym again?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

that was about 5 years ago i dropped alot of weight like 5 stone in 8 months but ever since then ive been up and down still not at my lowest but getting there!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

well done you 

you dont look like u need to lose anything before your travels! awesome x x


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Good on you mate. Nice work.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I'd imagine keeping it off is gonna be the real battle.


most of it has been off i posted some other pics more recent ones but i want to get it down even more x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whoa! Welldone!


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

well done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> well done you
> 
> you dont look like u need to lose anything before your travels! awesome x x


My sentiments exactly.... l ALSO feel that when you go travelling you wont be eating to well and living " properly " so you will probably drop shed loads of weight then too..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You look like a different person... Well done... The hard work has paid off


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

amazing, well done you should be really proud of what you have achieved.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

True Milky. I know people who travel to places like Bangladesh and when away the everyday food is so much fresher and healthier without all the saturated fat.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u !

I dont know i look back and i guess i should be proud of myself but i just want to achieve my ideal size and i guess then il be proud x


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah, all you need now is a new vest... Diggy?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wel done, a fantastic change and something inspirational to others - many people would kill for a transformation like that, and don't you ever forget what a positive achievement you have made!

Judging by your current pics am really not sure you need to lose much more to be honest though - you appear well in the optimum healthly range for b/fat for a female, and going too much lower isn't the healthiest thing for hormones.

Anyway, awesome progress


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> not to be a typical male but your freakin hot!


Ha thanks, i guess cuz of how i used to look ive never felt 'hot' so it means alot altho would never agree  x


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done for having the courage to put up your old pic


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wel done, a fantastic change and something inspirational to others - many people would kill for a transformation like that, and don't you ever forget what a positive achievement you have made!
> 
> Judging by your current pics am really not sure you need to lose much more to be honest though - you appear well in the optimum healthly range for b/fat for a female, and going too much lower isn't the healthiest thing for hormones.
> 
> Anyway, awesome progress


Thank u  x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing shocking about it, you look great in both pics


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Nothing shocking about it, you look great in both pics


Can you please go have your eyes tested please! x


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

well done :thumb:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Your'e the real deal!

You should sell this stuff to a magazine or newspaper! as its 100% true right, and sell the motivation :lol: to other women/men who share the goals you have already reached!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Russs said:


> Your'e the real deal!
> 
> You should sell this stuff to a magazine or newspaper! as its 100% true right, and sell the motivation :lol: to other women/men who share the goals you have already reached!


No id never do anything like that i wouldnt want any glory, look at the mess i got myself in! DISGRACEFUL! but its gone and id never go back there x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Can you please go have your eyes tested please! x


Yeah wearing my glasses right now. Just simply stating that if your happy with your transfermation then good for you. Others are just happy for who they are not what they look like.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

No way that is absolutely amazing !!! Kudos to you hayley !!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Yeah wearing my glasses right now. Just simply stating that if your happy with your transfermation then good for you. Others are just happy for who they are not what they look like.


You are right! x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

thats an amazing transformation, seriously well done :thumb:

I have seen a few of your other posts about falling off the wagon so to speak but just want to say.....you have done so well, the very last bit is always the hardest & also in my experience you never end up 100% happy, there is always the feeling that another couple of pounds and I will look perfect etc.

All i can say is try not to stress or worry about it, dont beat yourself up if you eat too much chocolate or whatever, just enjoy it & then go back to eating better but stuff you enjoy, restricted diets dont work emotionaly in the long run, we all need some nice stuff to feel good but musnt feel guilty


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u that means so much  I've aways battled with my weight done some stupid things but none of them ever worked just made myself ill, I have finally cracked it tho with eating and exercise x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SHOCKING! :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Wowzers !

I thought I had done well but you just trumped me x10, superb transformation, just need to enjoy Christmas now


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't think of your transformation as having an end hun - it's a journey, you'll evolve with it, your goals and expectations will change. The hard work will be worth it for sure, then it all becomes second nature! :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You look great, a very big well done to you.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone who makes a big transformation like that, deserves respect. That's a huge change!

You must feel very pleased with yourself when you see the pictures. I am sure you will also feel better within yourself too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a very impressive transformation. Good for you!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Don't think of your transformation as having an end hun - it's a journey, you'll evolve with it, your goals and expectations will change. The hard work will be worth it for sure, then it all becomes second nature! :thumb:


Nice to see you posting again....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nice to see you posting again....


Nice to see ya to see ya NICE!

I'm off to bed.....

Great transformation BTW stick at it!

We out chea!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Woah awesome progress! Reps


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Good job!

Proves you can achieve what you put your mind to


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Thank u that means so much  I've aways battled with my weight done some stupid things but none of them ever worked just made myself ill, I have finally cracked it tho with eating and exercise x


Thats the attitude...you have cracked it :thumb:

Dont make yourself ill again, trust me the only thing that really works in the long run is to do things that make you feel good about yourself, eat what you enjoy but in a controlled way & find an exercise that you love and keep doing it.

Everytime you feel a bit down after eating something you feel you shouldnt have just remind yourself how amazingly well you have done so far and how good you feel being healthier and smaller and put a smile back on your face


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Don't think of your transformation as having an end hun - it's a journey, you'll evolve with it, your goals and expectations will change. The hard work will be worth it for sure, then it all becomes second nature! :thumb:


A much easier way of putting it :lol:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Good job!! You've done really well. Reps coming your way!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wow. well done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

incred, well done :clap:


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Very well done misshayley.

Not that you need to lose any weight but I can almost guarantee you will lose weight in Thailand. I spend 3 months a year there and used to always lose about a stone every trip. The heat, the food, the heat...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Well done you! Keep at it, the key is consistency. You have done brilliantly so far, please keep us posted. :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I know I've done well but dnt deserve respect should of never got that bad in the first place


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I know I've done well but dnt deserve respect should of never got that bad in the first place


It is easy, and happens without us really noticing, or choosing not to notice. THere are a lot of guys here that have lost a lot of weight, so you'll get all the help you need. LIking the ink as well BTW.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Milky said:


> Nice to see you posting again....


Cheers hun - just popping by y'know.. see what's happening


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I know I've done well but dnt deserve respect should of never got that bad in the first place


Its much easier to get fat than lose fat lol

Come on, dont beat yourself up about it, like Diggy says it kinda sneaks up on you and at least you have done something about it and early on and in doinf so have found a new love....the gym :lol: you should get one of these funky vests to train in, it will remind you of UKM and keep you motivated :lol:


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! You have clearly put in a lot of hard work to transform yourself!!!!! Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Cheers hun - just popping by y'know.. see what's happening


yo misus well I hope u got your sunnies on what with all these superbright vests :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I know I've done well but dnt deserve respect should of never got that bad in the first place


Woah, don't be so hard on yourself!!! We've all been there at some point or other and in varying extremes!



Not taking over your thread but I was heaps bigger too :thumbdown: and I still fall off the wagon....ESP when it comes to pizza! Don't beat yourself up over it, you're on track. Just go with it!!! It's a lot easier to lose it when you're already halfway there!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gymfit said:


> yo misus well I hope u got your sunnies on what with all these superbright vests :laugh:


Yeah what's with that???? :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You 'like' count must of exploded since posting that


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

The photo was 5 years ago so I've done well not to pile it all back on up I've still been up and down!

But thanks everyone it's not been easy and I've given myself so pretty harsh punishment over the years but I know that's not the answer!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> Woah, don't be so hard on yourself!!! We've all been there at some point or other and in varying extremes!
> 
> View attachment 69896
> 
> ...


. Us girls are pretty hard on ourself !xxx


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah what's with that???? :confused1:


hehehe I dunno but its quite nice & brightens the place up + you know me and my love of anything rainbow & Im there :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> You 'like' count must of exploded since posting that


Nope :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> . Us girls are pretty hard on ourself !xxx


Ha ha yeah coz the fella's on here are sooooooooooooo confident arent we...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Thats some excellent progress, well done:thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for ur kind words x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

BabyYoYo said:


> Nope :innocent:


Dont believe you?!?!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Blimey O'Reilly that's some work! Well done!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Wow thats amazing!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah coz the fella's on here are sooooooooooooo confident arent we...


Its hard for us girls so much pressure on us to be slim, I know u guys want to look buff but it's acceptable for men to carry some weight but it's not attractive for women


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Some men like big ladies :whistling:

Well done on the transformation and for having the courage to post the before pic


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Dont believe you?!?!


You should! Didn't post it for rep/like whoring!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Some men like big ladies :whistling:
> 
> Well done on the transformation and for having the courage to post the before pic


Was just gonna say - there are a lot of guys that dont like skinny women! gotta love a booty  but at the end of the day its what YOU'RE comfortable with - so if u wanna be skinny then do it, if u dont then dont, someone will love u for it either way x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

BabyYoYo said:


> You should! Didn't post it for rep/like whoring!


Please Don't get me wrong, I wasn't saying you posted it TO get reps.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I love everyone 

.......................................................................................................................I am posting this to get reps


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> Woah, don't be so hard on yourself!!! We've all been there at some point or other and in varying extremes!
> 
> View attachment 69896
> 
> ...


Just seen your photo! Well done! I'd be happy with your body in the first pic tho! X


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Okay ive plucked up the guts to post a very OLD BAD HORRID photo of myself, so you can really see the difference ..
> 
> Transformation?
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

What made you decide to loose the weight?

Do you have much loos skin?

My mum went from 5.1ft 14.5stn to 9stn (looked too skinny so now) 10stn but has lots of loos skin now...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My skin has never been a problem I've always done exercise along side it so I guess it's toned itself !

I was about 18stone then went down to 11.7ish but over the course of 3 Years I've been between 11.7lb / 14stone.. Now about about 12.7lb I want to lost another 20lbs and il be happier


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic. Not only do you look a hell of a lot better with less weight but personally think you look ALOT younger.

Well done you, Reps.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

misshayley said:


> My skin has never been a problem I've always done exercise along side it so I guess it's toned itself !
> 
> I was about 18stone then went down to 11.7ish but over the course of 3 Years I've been between 11.7lb / 14stone.. Now about about 12.7lb I want to lost another 20lbs and il be happier


Lol you can't tone skin?

I think it's more that your young still, my mum was well in her 30's before she lost all the weight.

Skin elasticity is better when younger... You have lots of stretch marks left? My ass, quads, hams and pecs are riddled with them and my mrs is covered since being pregnant... That bio oil or what ever it is called is poo!

What is the diet like?

Or is this covered some were else eg journal or in this thread lol I read 1st page only... I'm lazy I know


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice transformation....defo took a lot of hard work and discipline :thumbup1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just seen this .wow big change

keep up the good work girly  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol you can't tone skin?
> 
> I think it's more that your young still, my mum was well in her 30's before she lost all the weight.
> 
> ...


Yeah I do have some marks

But most women/men do so it doesn't bother me!

My diet now is no carbs low fat no sugar .. I eat fresh foods and protein have been extremely strict but adding a few more foods into my diet now and loads of gym work! I haven't done a journal or anything just posted a couple of progress pics.


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Rock on baby! Good job! \m/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

seanmsimon said:


> Rock on baby! Good job! \m/


  thank you..it's funny I don't feel proud of myself but I know I said and alot of people said I should be! I guess

I'm proud of the person I have become and not really what I look like x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Yeah wearing my glasses right now. Just simply stating that if your happy with your transfermation then good for you. Others are just happy for who they are not what they look like.


Load of b0llocks on a website dominated by vanity!!

welldone missH on the transformation, cracking job!! reps


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Was just gonna say - there are a lot of guys that dont like skinny women! gotta love a booty  but at the end of the day its what YOU'RE comfortable with - so if u wanna be skinny then do it, if u dont then dont, someone will love u for it either way x x


Its definitely for me to feel happier within my body and if a man like me for it then thats a bonus and if he doesnt hes obv not worth a second of my time  x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive well done to ya


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations. Repped.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

You look strange in that tuxedo.... :lol:

Well done to ya. Reps


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Repped


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

switch said:


> I love everyone
> 
> .......................................................................................................................I am posting this to get reps


Love you too. Reps sent


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha I'm not married or owe. Was my sisters wedding


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing transformation congratulations


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your transformation you should be very proud of yourself, your results are very inspiring.

You should go on Lorraine and tell people it's possible to make the changes yourself and not moan about needing surgery.

Hope you enjoy and make the most of the new look, you deserve it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

> Congratulations on your transformation you should be very proud of yourself, your results are very inspiring.
> 
> You should go on Lorraine and tell people it's possible to make the changes yourself and not moan about needing surgery.
> 
> Hope you enjoy and make the most of the new look, you deserve it.


You definitely don't need surgery that's just cheating! And id like to think my weight lose would be inspiring bit would never tell a story it's embarrassing!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Brilliant, You have litterally changed your whole look and are looking very pretty with a great figure. Well done for putting in the disapline and getting to your goals


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I do feel it was a life time ago as ive changed in every way possible


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

That is truly amazing, fantastic


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Iv had some great response thanks everyone  glad i posted it now good realisation !x


----------



## Robx (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done, amazing transformation. Repped


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Brilliant, You have litterally changed your whole look and are looking very pretty with a great figure. Well done for putting in the disapline and getting to your goals


I guess inside I still feel like the girl in the old picture! So pretty with a good figure doesnt seem like me x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> Wow! Congrats! You look fantastic!
> 
> I'm just like you... I've lost a lot myself, people tell me how well I've done, that I look good etc - but always feel I can do better and still need to improve! I think thats only human!
> 
> ...


My goal is to lose 2 more stone!

Im going to pluck up the courage a weigh myself tomorrow as hate doing it I prefer to go on what the mirror and clothes tell me!

I guess I am more confident but then something will happen and it will get knocked straight back down but I guess that's life!

It's pretty satisfying seeing a guy who I used to like or someone i was seeing from my past and now they see me and they can't believe how different I am and try it on and want a piece of me and wasn't really interested in the past, it's so satisfying turning them now and not letting them have me!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing transformation, really well done to you there, much respect for posting the pics


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Amazing transformation, really well done to you there, much respect for posting the pics


 ha! It did take some guts but glad i did it x


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

misshayley said:


> thank you..it's funny I don't feel proud of myself but I know I said and alot of people said I should be! I guess
> 
> I'm proud of the person I have become and not really what I look like x


You should feel proud!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> You should feel proud!


I'm definitely proud of the person I've become and I guess that includes my weight loss.x


----------

